# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικό ενισχυτή ιστού - κεραίας τηλεόρασης

## vortex

γεια χαρα σε όλους, 
μου κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό του ενισχυτή της τηλεόρασης απο κεραυνό, ανοίγοντάς το επιπόλαια είδα μια καμμένη αντίσταση (FR1) 10Ω την οποία αντικατέστησα αλλά μόλις το έβαλα στο ρεύμα έσκασε .. έχει τύχει σε κανέναν να επισκευάσει τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό ? έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι είναι τα BD1 & US1 στην πλακέτα ? 

IMG_6446.jpgIMG_6445.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Bd1 γέφυρα ανόρθωσης... μέτρα για βραχυκύκλωμα, μπορεί να την έχει φαει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vortex (03-03-20)

----------


## vortex

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση mikemtb, με ελεγχο διοδου και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη στο + της γέφυρας, και τον θετικό ακροδέκτη στα AC δειχνει 0.480 ..και αντιστοιχα στο - της γεφυρας.. φαίνεται Οκ. Καμια αλλη ιδεα ?

----------


## panagiwtis

Κάνε κι άλλες μετρήσεις στη γέφυρα, δεν αρκεί αυτό που γράφεις.. Μετράς τα 2 AC μεταξύ τους και τα +  -. Δεν έχει πολλά εξαρτήματα η πλακέτα, για να σου καίει την αντίσταση κάπου υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα.. Γέφυρα  ολοκληρωμένο μετασχηματιστης και D1 D2.. Κατά τη γνώμη μου μετρώντας τα 2 AC θα δεις βραχυκυκλωμα ή τα τίναξε το ολοκληρωμένο.. Η και τα δυο..

----------

mikemtb73 (02-03-20), vortex (03-03-20)

----------


## FILMAN

Η γέφυρα είναι καλή. Θέλουν κοίταγμα και οι άλλοι ημιαγωγοί.

----------

vortex (03-03-20)

----------


## vortex

άλλαξα την D1, FR1 και την γέφυρα καλου κακου ...τελικά ήταν μάλλον η δίοδος D1, το μηχανάκι ανεστήθη, σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------

mikemtb73 (03-03-20)

----------

